# Vektor-Art aus Bildern erstellen



## berlinmille (11. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne erfahren, wie ich das angehängte Bild aus eigenen Bilder von Personen z.b. in Photoshop erstellen kann. Gibt es dafür Hilfen oder Tutorials?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Philip Kurz (11. Oktober 2007)

Hey.

Grundlage ist, wie fast immer, ein qualitativ gutes Photo. Nun würde ich dir empfehlen mit dem "Schwellenwert" bzw. mit der "Tontrennung" ein wenig Vorarbeit zu leisten. Wichtig ist, dass die Details, die dir wichtig sind, wie Mund, Augen, Nase etc., erhalten bleiben. Nun kannst du mit dem Zeichenstift die Grundformen nachzeichnen.

Hier vielleicht noch ein paar Links:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop-tutorials/211424-schablonengraffitis-photoshop.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/253593-che-guevara-effekt.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/265138-wie-macht-man-diesen-effekt-und-wie-heisst-er.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/236853-photoshop-frage.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/257476-so-ein-bild-mit-photoshop-erstellen.html

Grüße

Philip, der gerade "Photoshop" schreiben wollte - warum fängt mein Name auch mit "PH" an? ... zu blöd.


----------

